# What scales are used in Periphery's music?



## Metaguitarist (Jan 28, 2012)

I can read tabs of their music and such but am not understanding HOW Misha conceives of these riffs. For instance the tapping that you hear throughout his discography. I'd like to learn to write music using the intervals he does. What should I look into? What do I study other than Periphery tabs?


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jan 28, 2012)

Most of what I've heard is either major or minor. These scales will get you through most Western music:

Major
Natural Minor
Harmonic Minor
Melodic Minor
Major Scale Modes (dorian, phrygian, lydian, mixolydian, locrian)
Phrygian Dominant (mode 5 of harmonic minor)
Lydian Dominant (mode 4 of melodic minor)
Whole Tone
Octatonic (H/W and W/H)
Major & Minor Pentatonic

Obviously, this stuff is just the surface - a lot of what you hear depends on chords and chord progressions. If you learn some basic harmony, you should be able to figure things out. I like the lessons on this website: www.musictheory.net
This website was also brought up recently: http://www.zentao.com/guitar/theory/
A couple of different approaches. See if either of those help.

Alright, I gotta hit the hay. Work in the morning. If you have any questions, I'll answer them when I have time this weekend.


----------



## Waelstrum (Jan 28, 2012)

SchecterWhore just listed pretty much all scales in western music, apart from a few weird ones that are almost exclusively used by the people who come up with them.

However, I was given the impression by a few videos on youtube that Micha (sp?) doesn't necessarily base his ideas on scales. For example:

Major and minor third notes are both in there, and if that's not enough, there are quarter(ish) tone bends to completely mess things up.

I highly recommend that whole series, in which he explains how he came about various riffs. I found it quite interesting.


----------



## Fiction (Jan 28, 2012)

You could always PM Bulb, he posts here.

Learn to use multiple fingers when tapping, and don't be afraid to skip strings and change things up, its probably harder, but will sound a lot more intricate and interesting then your normal linear tapping runs. Most of the music I write is usually based around tapping, and I don't really know much theory, its more feel. Come up with the rhythm first, so you know what notes and where you want to add your accents. I like to listen a few bars prior to were i'm about to write a new part, and as it goes work out a rhythm in my head so it gels in with the song, rather then that jarred skipping to a completely irrelevant theme. 

And finally, learn as many tapping bits that you can of his, you'll get a feel for his playing style and absorb it.


----------



## Grimbold (Feb 4, 2012)

Fiction said:


> You could always PM Bulb, he posts here.
> 
> Learn to use multiple fingers when tapping, and don't be afraid to skip strings and change things up, its probably harder, but will sound a lot more intricate and interesting then your normal linear tapping runs. Most of the music I write is usually based around tapping, and I don't really know much theory, its more feel. Come up with the rhythm first, so you know what notes and where you want to add your accents. I like to listen a few bars prior to were i'm about to write a new part, and as it goes work out a rhythm in my head so it gels in with the song, rather then that jarred skipping to a completely irrelevant theme.
> 
> And finally, learn as many tapping bits that you can of his, you'll get a feel for his playing style and absorb it.



THIS

the only way to become better at sounding like a certain player is to learn all their stuff, and then slowly their ideas will come to you


----------



## Alpenglow (Feb 4, 2012)

I believe Bulb has said numerous times that he goes by what he thinks sounds best and doesn't really know much music theory. Obviously some of Periphery's music utilize a scale, i.e. the solo in Jetpacks Was Yes! Bulb/Misha has said though that he goes by feel most of the time and not theory. So if you're looking for a structure behind Zyglrox's tapping, it's probably not there.


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 4, 2012)

Grimbold said:


> THIS
> 
> the only way to become better at sounding like a certain player is to learn all their stuff, and then slowly their ideas will come to you



Not only play, but analyze what they are doing heavily. That way you will built the thought processes. This is a dangerous game if you are not disciplined though, what you practice is what you play.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 4, 2012)

The whole non use of a single scale can also be seen in death metal if you're interested op


----------

